# Anyone have a Bamboo Fun Tablet?



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd seen these advertised, and today I was browsing at Fry's and saw them on the shelf.  It does look like a lot of fun.  Does anyone have one?  Do you use it?  Do you like it?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

what? never heard of it. gotta pic?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It does look like fun. My 10 year old grandson loves the computer and loves to draw. I see a perfect birthday present in his future.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> what? never heard of it. gotta pic?


Here is one on a website. http://techgage.com/article/wacom_bamboo_fun_tablet/


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

oh yeah! I love it. totally forgot about it. Wanted one a couple months back after finding a journal writing program in my laptop. My classmate has it and its pretty light


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here they are at amazon:
Bamboo tablets on Amazon


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

marianner said:


> Here they are at amazon:
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Delectronics&field-keywords=bamboo&x=0&y=0


Good prices on Amazon and helps support the boards as well.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Good prices on Amazon and helps support the boards as well.


I just bought one for DH. I got a Kindle, He got a Bamboo! lol

He uses it for webdesign and says it's pretty easy to use just takes some getting used to.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> He uses it for webdesign and says it's pretty easy to use just takes some getting used to.


Really? What software does he use for web design?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> I'd seen these advertised, and today I was browsing at Fry's and saw them on the shelf. It does look like a lot of fun. Does anyone have one? Do you use it? Do you like it?


Yes, I have one. I do a fair amount of art with it. it is also fabulous for Playing Bookworm!

patrisha


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

An ex-colleague of mine loved to use it for graphic design. If you do a lot of clipping paths in Photoshop, it's apparently awesome. It's also good for those who like to draw, but would like the ability to then manipulate the drawing on the computer.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Tney do take some getting used to, becuase you see what you are writing/drawing on the screen instead of the tablet.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

marianner said:


> Here they are at amazon:
> Bamboo tablets on Amazon


The small ones are rather inexpensive. This looks like a really cool toy even if you aren't into drawing/graphics.

...and as someone mentioned, it helps support KB


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

marianner said:


> Really? What software does he use for web design?


Fireworks? Does that sound right? I don't pay much attention to what he uses


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Googlegirl said:


> Fireworks? Does that sound right? I don't pay much attention to what he uses


Wow, I hadn't heard of it before, but I did a search and there it is - Adobe Fireworks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been wanting to pick up a new tablet... I have a large Wacom that I don't use a lot, it's just too big. 

Just ordered the small silver one, it should be here on Tuesday....


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2659034&CatId=140

or

*Amazon link*

I bought this one to use in my classroom. It works nice and you can see what your writing on the paper. It also doesn't use special paper, so anything will work. You just have to make sure you have the pen and clipboard for it to work (both come when you order.) The default background has lines, but you can change that to whatever you want. Also, you can use it when your not hooked up to a computer and transfer later.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

LSbookend said:


> http://www.amazon.com/SolidTek-DM-L2-DigiMemo-11-Inch-Digital/dp/B000LD25MC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1237860179&sr=8-1


Oh man, I NEED this! For me this would be better than lugging a laptop around, or even the netbook I just got. Since 99.9% of what I do is writing... now I have a hard case of the I Wants.

Cripes, now I wish I hadn't bought the netbook...


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't have a Bamboo but I can attest to the usefulness and quality of Wacom tablets (the maker of the Bamboo).

I'm a digital artist and use a Wacom Intuos 3 and couldn't function without it.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Oh man, I NEED this! For me this would be better than lugging a laptop around, or even the netbook I just got. Since 99.9% of what I do is writing... now I have a hard case of the I Wants.
> 
> Cripes, now I wish I hadn't bought the netbook...


 feeding addictions beyond the kindle. Just another trait of kboards.com


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

marianner said:


> I'd seen these advertised, and today I was browsing at Fry's and saw them on the shelf. It does look like a lot of fun. Does anyone have one? Do you use it? Do you like it?


I have the more expensive one that comes with a mouse. I have a large format printer(Epson 7880) and edit and print fine art prints/Giclée's in Photoshop CS4. I purchased it more to try out to see if I would like it and possibly need a more professional version. I don't use it as much as expected. I do like the mouse when I'm using Photoshop as it does seem more accurate than my Mighty Mouse. It is fun to play around with.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

LSbookend said:


> feeding addictions beyond the kindle. Just another trait of kboards.com


My bank account thanks you.

(It was delivered today...  )


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

> My bank account thanks you.
> 
> (It was delivered today... Cheesy )


Well do you like it?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I've been wanting to pick up a new tablet... I have a large Wacom that I don't use a lot, it's just too big.
> 
> Just ordered the small silver one, it should be here on Tuesday....


I'm wondering how pidgeon likes hers, too.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

LSbookend said:


> Well do you like it?


It's quite kicky; it's going to be perfect for all the notes I take but hate re-typing. The only thing I didn't like was realizing that the software that converts my handwriting to Word was only a 30 day trial and I have to buy it. But that was my own fault for not reading carefully in my OHMYGAWD A NEW TOY excitement.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I remember having a simplied version of this as a kid.  But I'm such a terrible drawer, than I think I will hate it after a while.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> I remember having a simplied version of this as a kid. But I'm such a terrible drawer, than I think I will hate it after a while.


I have never had anything like this, but it does look like fun... I did have one of those pads with the gray background, clear overlay and red stylus. It was always a lot of fun, but was kinda noisy when you erased your pictures.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ugh, I had just about decided to take the plunge and buy the small one when they came out with this one for scrapbooking. (I don't know why, but the picture isn't right. You can see it when you click, though.) Now I have to decide whether the extra scrapbook software is worth the extra $30!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think I need to look into this further.


----------

